# NBA Regular Season Game 15: Atlanta Hawks @ Houston Rockets



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry ThaShark316 but I want to start this game thread first, because I'm gonna come out and GUARANTEE A ROCKETS VICTORY!!! 

I'm gonna go ahead and bet a big chunk of my ucash on this game. T-Mac coming back or not, this is our game to win, and the beginning of an uphill climb from now 'til the post season!

gooooooo Rockets!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that the Rockets need this win worse than the Texans need another win this season! That's is pretty outrageous to even think about, but the Rox have got to get a win, as winning is infectious. If they forget what it is like to win, they will forget "how" to win...and that is not a good thing, TMac or not. There are more of "them" than the one of him.

GO ROCKETS!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol @ Yao Mania picking the worst team in the league to start the game thread, if we win, he'll get all the credit. :joke: 























:naughty:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

For the love of the game, please win this game Rockets!! Geez!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

By playing against Atlanta will give Rockets some slacks.

Let's go Houston!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Agent K said:


> By playing against Atlanta will give Rockets some slacks.
> 
> Let's go Houston!


Yes but the Rockets had better not take them lightly. They've only won 2 and they're desperate. These are the kinds of teams that will get you when you're not looking.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes but the Rockets had better not take them lightly. They've only won 2 and they're desperate. These are the kinds of teams that will get you when you're not looking.



Well, we've only won three. I still can't believe we're the worst team in the West. :nonono:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Well, we've only won three. I still can't believe we're the worst team in the West. :nonono:


I know what you mean. Three wins for the Rockets after 14 games doesn't even sound right to my ears! :eek8:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Rockets are so bad the game thread doesn't have the usual graphics. Sad. :nonono:


BTW, I don't remember seeing one in the Bulls thread either.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Sorry ThaShark316 but I want to start this game thread first, because I'm gonna come out and GUARANTEE A ROCKETS VICTORY!!!
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and bet a big chunk of my ucash on this game. T-Mac coming back or not, this is our game to win, and the beginning of an uphill climb from now 'til the post season!
> 
> gooooooo Rockets!


:rotf:yeah, time to win!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Luther and Tmac strating, baby!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

T-Mac 1st 2 pts!

EDIT: 1st 4.

EDIT pt II: 1st 6.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is being so aggressive on the boards!


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't get the games, so I have to watch them on gamecast, and according to the gamecast it says Head has already missed 2 "layups" have his early misses been easy layups he should have converted, or were they difficult?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

shoot I got to work late, couldn't make the bet

How's Luther looking w/ T-Mac?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is insane :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

26pts in the 1st Q, man do I miss seeing that....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Luther Head made a TMAC-like 3 pter!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't see any improvement in offense so far for this game, no team work at all. :boohoo: And we are doing a bad job defensively.

Swift still got no brain.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC took the shots too casually 

Salim Stoudamire is a beast, we only lead by 1 in the 1st half. No surprise,huh? Two worst teams in their respective conference.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

52vs51. it seems we are no better than Hawks...even with T-MAC :boohoo:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

only up by 1 at the half? :no:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, yao spins and throws it down! :banana:

Wait, they forgot to switch sides, LMAO. :rofl:


Does that dunk by Yao count?

Edit: It didn't count, but Yao made a hook after changing sides


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

lmao...Both team forgot to change field in 2nd half!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> lmao...Both team forgot to change field in 2nd half!


yeah, I have never seen that before. Yao Ming gotta have his slam-in-your-face dunk over Pachulia wiped off. lol @ T-Mac commentary


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's gotta cut down on those TOs - how's he turning it over so much?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao got called for BS charge again, Joe Crowford really has some problem with Yao? Yao looks so pissed off and keeps arguing with him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> T-Mac's gotta cut down on those TOs - how's he turning it over so much?


He just tried to get his teammates involved, but some of them (like Juwan Howard) didn't catch his passes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Juwan Howard is taking over!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What a play by TMAC, that will definitely be among top 3 play of the week! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Finally, we win!!!!!

Yao Mania delivers with his guarantee :laugh:


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

!!!! yaaah


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Hawks are sweet...
all praise for Yao mania :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Not so excited cuz it's just Hawks and I guess we probably would not have won this game had TMAC not played considering how bad we were playing when TMAC was on the bench. But finally a win,finally 100 pts a game. And Yao Mania 1-0 right now :biggrin:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

skykisser said:


> 52vs51. it seems we are no better than Hawks...even with T-MAC :boohoo:


See this is why you don't post until the game is over.... We won by 15pts, 6 Rockets in double figures, everyone having fun again. Hello guys, you can't get it all back in one night. Its gonna take awhile before we even see .500%, just be patient. I hope we can start getting some guys back now. On the bright side DA and Head have been playing very consistently in the last 5 games, this can only help later in the season, they will be know their roles and be confident. To me the only question marks on the team right now are Tracys' health throughout the season, our perimeter defense, and Stromile. These are all things we need to address in the next couple of months before the trading deadline. Remember he didn't sign a big contract at all, just 5 mil a year, that's definitely a movable salary.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

boy it's a relief to know we can actually win a game on a given night... as long as TMac's playing I know we'll be on track again

wow, Head got 35 mins...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

debarge said:


> See this is why you don't post until the game is over....


:laugh: How did u know that...:rotf:
Actually with such a close score at half time, you can't tell for sure that Rockests' gonna take this game. I just couldnt imagine if we lost to Hawks with T-MAC on the floor. If we did, I thought my sig would be GAME OVER---ROCKETS---GAME OVER.
The guys failed to play a solid defence in 2nd Q, and they had too many TOs in offence. Besides, you couldn't see many team works in first half. With regard to FGP, we were down by 8% (if memory serves)at the end of 2nd Q. However, our guys did well in second half. It was such a pleasure to see Rox leading by 10+, tho we were playing against a kinda worst team.
Remind you that I did post one in 3rd Q.:wink:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> See this is why you don't post until the game is over.... We won by 15pts, 6 Rockets in double figures, everyone having fun again. Hello guys, you can't get it all back in one night. Its gonna take awhile before we even see .500%, just be patient. I hope we can start getting some guys back now. On the bright side DA and Head have been playing very consistently in the last 5 games, this can only help later in the season, they will be know their roles and be confident. To me the only question marks on the team right now are Tracys' health throughout the season, our perimeter defense, and Stromile. These are all things we need to address in the next couple of months before the trading deadline. Remember he didn't sign a big contract at all, just 5 mil a year, that's definitely a movable salary.


We weren't the only ones complaining about the 1pt lead at halftime:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3492451.html



> "When we first stepped onto the court, everybody said, 'OK, Tracy's back today,' " Yao said. "He was great in the first (half). We looked at the scoreboard, we were only up one. We can't put all the pressure on Tracy because he's back and he can make all those shots and everybody can just sit back on a chair."


----------

